# Emg cpt 95861



## Lisa A (Jan 5, 2010)

If a provider is doing both the professional and techinical component of an EMG wouldn't I only bill the global code 95861?

I have been asked if it is ok to list the codes in the following manner:

95861-26 at the global fee
95861-TC at the global fee

I say no that you only bill 95861.  Am i right?  They have me doubting myself!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 6, 2010)

You are correct. 95861 without a modifier includes both the professional fee and the technical fee.


----------

